
Ask HN: How would tech ecosystem of your dream look like? - IanSanders
In the context of this post,<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20754592&#x2F; (A dream of an ultimate OS),<p>I wanted to ask what you&#x27;re missing in our current tech, which hangovers you would get rid of first.<p>As if everything was being designed from scratch, taking into account all the mistakes we&#x27;ve learnt.
======
Causality1
The one we'd have if we implemented a comprehensive "digital consumer rights"
law. First Sale Doctrine applying universally to all purchases and licenses,
so that all platforms such as the Apple app store, Play store, and Steam would
be required to allow users to sell or give purchases to one another.
Unlockable bootloaders and rootability for all mobile devices. Granular
control of software updates.

Hardware and software such as games that depend on third-party online servers
to carry a "guaranteed supported until" date, with failure to adhere to that
guarantee resulting in refunds. The immunity from prosecution of anyone who
creates their own support/multiplayer servers for any platform or game that
goes unsupported by its owners for a cumulative period exceeding 90 days.

